# Giant Anthem 29r Womens



## cquigdownunder (May 21, 2006)

Do any of the ladies in here have any experience with the Giant Anthem 29r in the women's frame? I believe that will be what we are looking at for my wife's upgrade to FS very soon. I've read reviews and the test report's but it's always nice to have real feedback from some regular folks. 
Thanks 
CQ


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

I demoed the anthem 29er small in a regular frame. I'm 5'5" and have always rode men's frame so wsd geometry feels awkward. The bike rode well. Seemed to carry speed and "climb" well. That being said I only rode it for about an hour and I rode in Florida while visiting the boyfriend's family. I'd be interested to see how it rides out here in the desert.


----------



## cquigdownunder (May 21, 2006)

She has also always ridden mens frames also. Do you think the geometry helped a bit or was it just the lower center of gravity you noticed? Thanks for the feedback Kinsler. The choice is between the Anthem and the Salsa Spearfish. She has ridden a Spearfish already. I don't know if we can find an Anthem close enough to get her a ride on one. 
CQ


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Has she tried the Trance? i know some people who have preferred the trance over the anthem, Even if you dont need that extra bit of travel, the geo is different, and the wheelbase is pretty short so handling is good.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I agree with Nicole. If you are looking for a more xc-oriented bike, the Anthem is probably the way to go. My friend has the men's version of the Anthem 29er, and really likes it. She's 5'3" (?) and had to put a shorter stem on it. I think the standover is little higher. I have the Trance X 29er, same as Nicole, and I LOVE it. I like the slacker angles and it gives me a lot of confidence on the descents. It climbs very well, too. Oh, and the standover on the small is excellent!


----------



## cquigdownunder (May 21, 2006)

We will be checking out the Trance also. It will be easier to find one to demo also. 
Thanks for the feedback !! She's really excited to finally move up to the FS. For a few years I have been telling her she needed to upgrade. 
CQ


----------



## H2oChick (Dec 14, 2006)

I demo'd the Anthem 29W in an XS and a Small (I'm 5'2") and preferred the Small. Very nice and nimble XC ride that climbed well. The Trance may offer the same qualities but a little more stability on descents because of the reasons mentioned above.


----------



## meggers (Feb 12, 2013)

I ride a men's medium frame of the Anthem 29er. It is by far the best bike I've ever ridden. It's capable for all types of riding, especially climbing, nothing climbs quite like the Anthem. I find it's super easy to handle too. I have zero complaints about it.


----------

